# Fiskars or logrite Hookaroon



## SuperDuty04 (Oct 18, 2019)

So I’ve never used a hookaroon before but have read enough about them to realize I need one. I’ve narrowed it down to these two. I like the longer length and more weight the logrite offers but the Fiskars has excellent reviews too. Anyone here actually used both and can comment on which they prefer and why?


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 18, 2019)

Have used both and I actually like the type with the flat side, axe type handles. When you grab the kind with round pipe handle you always need to look at the tip and adjust so its pointing correctly to poke into the wood. When grabbing the flat side handle it self orients and is ready. May seem like a small thing but it's my opinion. My brother has a Fiskars and I have a logrite type......I prefer the fiskars. 

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperDuty04 (Oct 18, 2019)

Ronaldo said:


> Have used both and I actually like the type with the flat side, axe type handles. When you grab the kind with round pipe handle you always need to look at the tip and adjust so its pointing correctly to poke into the wood. When grabbing the flat side handle it self orients and is ready. May seem like a small thing but it's my opinion. My brother has a Fiskars and I have a logrite type......I prefer the fiskars.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk



Thanks for your response. I’ve read that about the round handle but figured it would be easy enough to add something to the handle where you could tell which was it was pointing without needing to look. 
I thought the extra weight and longer handle on the logrite may allow it to work better.


----------

